# Main > News >  Login/Attach Problems?  Please Read.

## Robbie

I understand there may be some login problems or problems with newer users creating attachments.  These problems are definitely temporary, and will all be ironed out shortly as we begin the transition to a new host.  By shortly I mean over the next couple of days.

I have acquired a hosting account elsewhere and will begin the transfer of core software and will be changing the structure of the site at the new host, so things may be a little different when the change takes place.  Some bookmarks may end up broken, but all user accounts AS THEY ARE NOW should still be ok.  If any user accounts were lost during the recent same-host migration, I will have to address those on a case-by-case basis.  (tilt, that includes you, I'm working on it, I promise).

So please be patient with RobA and I as we begin this transition.  There may be some intermittent downtime as this takes place.

----------


## RobA

If you do have issues, and really want to post right now, please pm me and we can manually fix things up in most cases.

-Rob A>

----------


## Robbie

and I probably shouldn't do this, but if anyone can't PM you can email me at lehthanis at gmail dot com

----------


## tilt

Arcana, good thing you did - cause PM'ing really wasn't an option for me as I couldn't post and therefor never would have been able to PM - and I don't think it will bite you in the a**, people are nice in here, although you probably will get offers of viagra and foreclifts now *lol*

----------


## JoeyD473

And don't forget all the foreign lotteries your going to win now

----------


## tilt

good thing with the lotteries, and the small inheritance, and the money he'll get for helping african generals attaining their hidden riches - cause he'll need it to hold all the russian and nigerian women at bay  :Wink:

----------

